

A documentary about thorium (Kickstarter) - dsego
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1820052608/the-good-reactor-0

======
czbond
Really odd - Nuclear Thorium was mentioned on NPR this morning and before this
I had never heard of it. It sounds intriguing - thanks for posting !

